# Adcom 5475 with all the goodies!!!



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Somebody out there needs this beast!!!

Adcom GFA 5475 with 4400 Line Driver and XLR Cables - eBay (item 260621064279 end time Jun-21-10 10:07:47 PDT)


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

still got it heh....maybe you should keep it ...ha ha


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm really stunned no one has jumped on this yet, for as many times as you have had it on ebay. It is in great shape and has all the accessories that most of the other Adcoms posted are missing.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I have had a lot of tire kickers and LOTS of offers but nothing that was worth selling it for.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

A little over a day left bump


----------

